# My Lyft Driver Account is Disabled?!?!?!



## Marat (Apr 26, 2016)

Its been 5 days now!! What do I do?? I had a horrid ride last Thursday 4/21/2016, and I won't lie I did not make matters any better with my frustration..

But, I knew this guy was going to give me a 4 star or below simply because of the way he walked into my ride.. He asked if I was tired.. Well, true I had woken up about an hour before, and he was my first ride that morning, but I was pretty chipper and ready to go..

So, not sure how he got the idea I was tired... Anyways, I just did not like his demeanor, and I could tell he was going to take advantage of his position as a customer even if I gave him a gold bar at the end of the ride.. Believe it or not, some people will just step on you for no reason other than to feel good about themselves or better about their situations..

I dropped him off, it did not go well.. We weren't really angry with each other anything, but I was determined to be heard.. I gave him a 2 star rating, the first I had given anyone, and wrote a comment back to Lyft about the ride..

Then, about 90 minutes later, my app starts to glitch.. I restart it a couple times, then restart my phone, and then discover I have been taken out of driver mode and CAN'T GET BACK INTO DRIVER MODE!

I send a message to Lyft support asking what's going on with my app, and then I read a gmail they must have sent me minutes before which says:

"We’ve recently received some feedback which alleged that you seemed to be under the influence while driving on the Lyft platform."

WTF?!?! I REPEAT WTF?!?!?!

Yeah.. Okay... I'm loaded on crank at 10:30 in the morning after dropping off 5 other riders who seemed to really like me.. WTF?!?! NON-SENSE!!

I immediately responded to this email explaining it must have been the vindictive and vicious act of my first rider who I had words with that morning at 8:35.. He must have called or wrote in and lied about me to get revenge for his 2 star... AND THIS IS HOW THE SYSTEM CAN BE MANIPULATED BY MALICIOUS RIDERS..

Lyft responded to this liars so-called "feedback" within 60 minutes I'm sure.. But, its been 5 days now, and they have not responded to my 4 emails and 2 phone calls.. I don't expect they will... Should I just suit NOW for wrongful discharge and lost income or wait around in the "hope" that they will get back to me and clear this all up??


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Unless you are in some Sooper Dooper Pooper Scooper Very Insane Person Over Powering Driver Club, Lyft is extremely slow to respond. They are worse than Uber. You have to work pretty hard to be worse than Uber.

Then, again, perhaps Lyft found a way to revive Charlotte Corday, or an electronic version thereof....................


----------



## Marat (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback... Glad you don't think I'm intoxicated too.. LOL! I'm hoping to kinda get into that club.. Already got the small claims paper work filled out.. Ready to file, and they will be served by Friday..

Don't they realize that they can't destroy a driver's income like this based on some outlandish statement from some random passenger?! To take so long to respond is irresponsible and quite possibly negligent.. Anyone know if anyone has ever taken any kind of action against Lyft before based on a wrongful discharge claim??

So far, I'm out about $1,000 in earnings


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Marat said:


> Its been 5 days now!! What do I do?? I had a horrid ride last Thursday 4/21/2016, and I won't lie I did not make matters any better with my frustration..
> 
> But, I knew this guy was going to give me a 4 star or below simply because of the way he walked into my ride.. He asked if I was tired.. Well, true I had woken up about an hour before, and he was my first ride that morning, but I was pretty chipper and ready to go..
> 
> ...


5-7 days is typical wait for a response if they DO reactivate.

Did your deactivation come at roughly the same time as your weekly feedback report? If it didn't you might get feedback (= THE complaint) this Friday.

Then you at least know how to respond.

But really unless you use something in your free time, you should've run not walked to the nearest doc or hospital that would agree to drug test you and sign off on it.... Beware false positives though. I had a doc liked to test his patients, he found "possible positive" (inconclusive) for benzos, and theonly pharm I'd even handled in a week was freakin flea productsfor my cats.

And if you DO dabble in anything at all, you should've immediately looked for a way to get a fake/bribed test of the same type.

The problem with meth is it can be gone and invisible within 48-72 hours.... So a test a week later from a user who really wants to game it will be clean. Meanwhile, most cold flu and decongestant OTCs will give you a false positive. So will diet pills of several kinds, ADD meds, and a bunch of other stuff

....but shouldn't you look OVERLY ALERT and ACTIVE on meth anyway? Its gonna be the bouncy ones not the tired looking ones that are suspicious, what gives


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Marat said:


> Thanks for the feedback... Glad you don't think I'm intoxicated too.. LOL! I'm hoping to kinda get into that club.. Already got the small claims paper work filled out.. Ready to file, and they will be served by Friday..
> 
> Don't they realize that they can't destroy a driver's income like this based on some outlandish statement from some random passenger?! To take so long to respond is irresponsible and quite possibly negligent.. Anyone know if anyone has ever taken any kind of action against Lyft before based on a wrongful discharge claim??
> 
> So far, I'm out about $1,000 in earnings


PS i got temp-axed before for ALLEGEDLinvestigation for cash trip to do drivethru....which is nonsense I'm a snobby ocd type that waxes and details his bimmer and wouldnt do drivethru even for a full month's car payment....in factiprolly said as much andgot reported for NOT taking the cash trip.

Took 5-6 days to getthru the Lyft Trust & Safety queue... In comparison, my "rerate customer" or "pleaseexcludes" or "gimme my $5 cancel" take 15mins - 1 hour (cancels require 2-3 whiny emails to getpast templates of rules and to "$5 per has been added to next pay statement as a 1-time exception")

Yeah losing a those guarantees and 2 weeks of PDB cost me like $1200 and lost me platinum level.... And yet its STILL somehowbetter than uber. strange but true.

PS its iinvestigative suspension, typic stuff, you dont count as fired and you will lose in court...sadly


----------



## Marat (Apr 26, 2016)

Not deactivated... Just disabled is what is says.. Came last Thursday, a day before the summaries are sent out I think.. I was just waiting for Lyft to respond in a timely manner, like I honestly thought they would.. I had every confidence I would hear back from them in a matter of minutes if not hours.... Had no idea they were this indifferent..

Well.. I'll think of something to recoup my lost income from these folks.. My driving record is spotless.. My criminal record, the same..

I've had to suffer undue emotional and mental distress due to their ratings system and now their indifference.. Not to mention the flim-flam game they play with Lyft-Line.. There's something in there somewhere worth a G or 2.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

In future, CANCEL anyone who seems vaguely unhappy and REPORT them for racist statements.

By your name, I'm guessing you're from Eastern Europe or maybe the Middle East? And if you aren't, you can claim they thought you were...

Lyft IGNORES ---anything---- a pax says if you report them first. Just DOUBLE UP - either cancel and report, or 2* - comment - email thru apps help link to browser form...choose "issue with ride" and write indignant essay . accuse of racist speech and then demand rating exclusion... Voila, safe.

PS might wanna change your driver name...email CSR tell em you actually go by "Matt" or "Max" or something. I ditched my legal eastern euro name my rating shot up 4.4 > 4.9 life got easier 10x.

ALL it took was one lousy letter in the spelling... Cali pax are SUCH racist pigs


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

It's sad how one lie can change everything. On the flip side,they're in a tricky spot as well bc they can't ALWAYS believe the driver and never the rider. They need to have a paper trail that they took corrective action in the off chance another similiar incident happens with the same driver. Everythings about liability


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Adieu said:


> By your name, I'm guessing you're from Eastern Europe or maybe the Middle East?


Jean-Paul Marat was a Jacobin politician. Charlotte Corday, a Girondist sympathiser, stabbed him in his bath tub; hence, my reference.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Well,it's also the #1 or #2 male first name among a couple major cultures/ethnicities from the area of the former Soviet Union, and a somewhat popular name among mixed-heritage Russians and Russian-Russians....


Does the name pre-date the Soviet Union? Marat was a hero to more than a few Soviet ideologues. There was even a Soviet battleship named after him.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Does the name pre-date the Soviet Union? Marat was a hero to more than a few Soviet ideologues. There was even a Soviet battleship named after him.


Afaik, it's the local version/spelling of the Turkic/Ottoman name commonly spelled "Murad"

Eurasian imperial borders have been quite fluid for MILLENIA....groups that identify as being of Mongol heritage, go to mosques once every year or two based on Turkish traditions, like beer with their Armenian junk food, and consider themselves typical Russians are more than plentiful.

And yes chances are they like German cars, Spanish footballers, Japanese porn, and St. valentines day...much like everybody else


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Marat said:


> Its been 5 days now!! What do I do?? I had a horrid ride last Thursday 4/21/2016, and I won't lie I did not make matters any better with my frustration..
> 
> But, I knew this guy was going to give me a 4 star or below simply because of the way he walked into my ride.. He asked if I was tired.. Well, true I had woken up about an hour before, and he was my first ride that morning, but I was pretty chipper and ready to go..
> 
> ...


You should have immediately gone to your doctor for a drug and alcohol blood test.


----------



## Kevin Barcus (Apr 20, 2016)

Same thing happened to me. My insurance wouldn't cover a BAC test.


----------



## Kevin Barcus (Apr 20, 2016)

Still no reply from them. A week later.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Kevin Barcus said:


> Same thing happened to me. My insurance wouldn't cover a BAC test.


Man, go to a strip mall in the slums hit up the first Hispanic/Arabic/Vietnamese doctor advertising $55-65 walkins....or go call an addiction treatment centre, 100% they've got drug and alcohol tests, they run em on every darn person thru the door.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Do y'all really care so much for $55-65 that you wouldn't spend it to clear your good name, just cuz insurance told you to take a hike???

I just drove this Filipino girl who asked me for a driver signup code cuz she needed a part time gig....why? Cuz she got stiffed by an insurance doc who wouldn't give her a doctor's note after she hurt her back and couldn't do heavy lifting at work, so they fired her....

Moral of the story: don't let the paper pushers at insurance mess with your livelihood. You need an MD's note about something, go immediately to a walk-in clinic - free of you have one around you, $55-65 cash place for illegals if you don't... Don't waste vital time trying to get insurance access, insurance NEVER covers anything if you need it ASAP and on your terms.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Insurance....lol


Y'all must be gluttons for punishment!

Lemme guess, you also went to a STAR station for your smog check, and threw money at your car if a sensor threw a"readiness " code at you, believing those thieves that you'd just failed the smog????? 

(For future reference, no you DIDN'T, you got turned away despite PASSING - CARB and DMV say 1 "not ready" allowed for newer gassers, 2 for newer diesels, but Star stations encouraged to turn you away claiming you "need" to have it ready...because their "star" status = the right to pass former gross polluters, is earned by failing a certain percent of vehicles regardless of actual pass/fail)


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Marat said:


> Thanks for the feedback... Glad you don't think I'm intoxicated too.. LOL! I'm hoping to kinda get into that club.. Already got the small claims paper work filled out.. Ready to file, and they will be served by Friday..
> 
> Don't they realize that they can't destroy a driver's income like this based on some outlandish statement from some random passenger?! To take so long to respond is irresponsible and quite possibly negligent.. Anyone know if anyone has ever taken any kind of action against Lyft before based on a wrongful discharge claim??
> 
> So far, I'm out about $1,000 in earnings


Good luck with that. Might I suggest you actually READ your contract? You know, the part where it says they can remove your access to the platform for any reason? You agreed to it. You chose to mouth off to the pax. Even when they are d-bags, they are out of your life in 10-20 minutes. 1☆ them, write a comment and move on with life. If there is a serious issue (verbal/physical abuse, etc) end the trip and call the Critical Response Line immediately. That way they can hear your side immediately and have voice recorded without slurred speech.


----------

